# Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen



## Kalle (20. Apr. 2006)

Hallo,

habe mich im Netz ein bischen über __ Moderlieschen schlau gemacht. 

Stimmt das wirklich das sie den ersten Winter kaum überstehen ???

Fressen sie auch das "normale Teichfutter "  - Sticks ???
Muss man sie überhaupt füttern ???

Ich weiss das es ein unscheinbarer Fisch ist, bin aber trotzdem recht interressiert mir da welche zuzulegen, wenn mein Teich eingefahren ist.

Fressen sie Pflanzen ???

Empfiehlt ihr Moderlieschen zu halten ???

Danke euch


gruß morphantro


----------



## Thorsten (21. Apr. 2006)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*



			
				Morphantro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe mich im Netz ein bischen über Moderlieschen schlau gemacht.
> 
> ...



Hi morphantro,

1.nein, Moderlieschen sind eigentlich sehr hart im nehmen (frag mal Doris,Sie hat hunderte davon)

2.Sie fressen auch Sticks, wie fast alle Fische, ob man zufüttern soll/muss kommt auf deinen Teich an.Ich persönliche würde ab und an was geben.

3.Denke an deinen ersten Thread (6000l Naturteich!!!) da war von 4 Goldfischen die Rede, wenn Du Moderlieschen einsetzt 
ist der Überbesatz innerhalb von wenigen Monaten vorprogramiert!

*Also, Finger weg*


----------



## Kalle (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Ja Hallo nochmal,

das ganze soll schon einen Naturteich nahe kommen, aber bischen muss doch was drin rumschwimmen. In der Natur ist das ja nicht anders. Gibts da dann vielleicht par Fischchen die hart im Nehmen sind und nicht allzu sich vermehren ????? Hat jemand ne Idee..... 

Wie gesagt. Anfänger.,

gruß morphantro


----------



## Doris (24. Apr. 2006)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Morphantro

Wir haben uns im letzten Frühjahr 16 Moderlieschen in den Teich gesetzt.

Thorsten hat etwas untertrieben. Ich denke nicht, dass es nur Hunderte sind... die laichen wie die bescheuerten.... ständig haben wir alle möglichen Grössen bei uns im Teich  - von Miniklein bis ausgewachsen. 
Es waren nur wenige, die den Winter nicht überstanden haben. Mit dem Fressen sind sie nicht wählerisch. Sobald was essbares in den Teich geworfen wird, sind diese Vielfrasse die ersten die um das Fressen rumschwimmen. Gekochte Kartoffel oder auch die Sticks, sogar Beine, Hände, Füße werden angeknabbert sobald man sie in den Teich hält (tut aber nicht weh)

   

*Etwa 5 Monate nach dem Einsetzen*
Du siehst, es sind schon ganz schön viele geworden    Und das ist nur ein kleiner Teil


----------



## Doris (24. Apr. 2006)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen

Du sagst, du möchtest, dass was im Teich rumschwimmt. Du wirst sehr schnell Lebewesen im Teich haben. z.B. __ Rückenschwimmer, Ruderwanzen, __ Teichläufer, __ Taumelkäfer, __ Gelbrandkäfer, Zuckmückenlarven, Libellenlarven, __ Schnecken und noch vieles mehr. Ach ja, und __ Frösche kommen auch automatisch... bei mir sind mittlerweile wieder die ersten beiden grossen eingetroffen und haben uns schon ein kleines Konzert gegeben.


----------



## didio (24. Apr. 2006)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Tach zusammen.
Hätte jetzt beinahe geschrieben: __ Stichlinge sind genau das Richtige.
Jedenfalls hatten wir so etwas gedacht beim Anschaffen von 5 Stück im Sommer 2005. Inzwischen gehe ich ca. von 100 dieser Raptoren aus - mit Tendenz zu einer "Null" mehr dieses Jahr. Also das 200fache in nur einem Jahr.
 Kann ich nicht mit reinem Gewissen empfehlen. Werde mit Netz alles versuchen, die Racker raus zu fischen und in der Umgebung (Seen und Weser)
aussetzen.
Aber bisher positiv: Elritzen ohne Nachwuchs
                           Bitterlinge in überschaubarer Menge: 2004 = 4, 2006 = 11

@Doris: __ Frösche bisher keine, __ Kröten sind aber durch (eine tote Dame wegen
           Übermacht der unersättlichen Herren Kröteriche).

Gruss
Didio


----------



## Katzenstreu (17. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Doris, dido und Kalle!

Dieses Thema ist alt, das macht es aber gerade ineressant.
Wie hat sich eure Moderlieschen-Pupulation entwickelt?
Füttert ihr? Denn dann wre es ja kein Wunder, dass sich diese vermehren .

Außsetzten der Tiere ist doch sicherlich verboten. Bei weniger Futter würden sie selber 
sterben - die Natur regelt das oder man tötet selber wenn es einem so wichtig ist.

Vor einer Woche setze ich 20 Lischen ein, zwei bis drei starben schnell. Der Teich war 
wohl ziemlich Suerstoffarm. Nach einer Fütterung, Sauerstoffzufuhr und Säuberung 
gehts den kleinen Schwimmern prächtig. Vier Bitterlinge leben seit zwei Jahren, seit 
dem letzten Jahr ohne Teichmuscheln. Liegt wohl am ph-Wert.

Grüße
Tim


----------



## Libellenlarve (25. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

also ich kann das Problem der Überpopulation nicht bestätigen. Habe nur einen kleinen Teich. Voriges Jahr habe ich 10 Moderlieschen eingesetzt. Innerhalb von ein paar Tagen waren es nur noch 6. Nach Laicherfolgen hatte ich schätzungsweise 30 Kinder. Die Schaar wurde stetig kleiner bis zum Herbst. Nach dem Winter im März hatte ich noch 13 Fische. Jetzt sind es nur noch 4. Teilweise finde ich Leichen bzw. Stücke davon. Hatte schon  mal einen, der mehrere kleine Bisse im Bauch hatte. Ich habe definitiv keinen Gelbbrandkäfer. Ich habe die Libellenlarven in Verdacht. Wir haben selbst schon gesehen, wie sie blitzschnell aus der Deckung kamen und einem Fisch hinterher sind. 

Es wird nicht zugefüttert, hatte es mal probiert, die wollen nichts. Soll mir recht sein. 

Nun noch zu meinem Problem: 3 von den 4 Fischen haben das typische Brutverhalten, sind also vermutlich die Herren. Ich kann aber keine Eier entdecken. Wenn der 4. auch noch männlich ist, habe ich schlechte Karten. Wer kann mir sagen, ob das Anstoßen der Stengel auch gemacht wird, wenn kein Laich da ist? Vögel bebrüten auch taube Eier und merken es nicht.

Danke. Viele Grüße
Petra


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Petra,

also meine Lieschenjungs fangen mit dem stengeln schon vorher an - quasi um der Dame den Stengel schmackhaft zu machen. Die Eier kommen  dann so nach und nach...

Ich hatte letztes Jahr 6 Lieschen und hab immer noch 6 Lieschen, obwohl sie letztes Jahr auch schon gestengelt haben. Allerdings werden sie auch nur einmal die Woche gefüttert. Das nehmen sie allerdings dankbar an. Der Renner unter den Lieschen sind die zur Zeit öfter mal anfallenden Raupen aus den Apfelbaumgespinsten. Da sind sie mit den Elritzen zusammen immer die ersten


----------



## Doris (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*



Katzenstreu schrieb:


> Hallo Doris, dido und Kalle!
> 
> 
> Füttert ihr? Denn dann wre es ja kein Wunder, dass sich diese vermehren .
> ...



Hallo Tim
Hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Wenn zu viele Fische im Wasser sind kein Futter geben damit sie verhungern? Da sollte man schon im Vorfeld mal überlegen, welche Fische und wieviele man in seinen Teich setzt.

Also.... ich füttere zwar unsere Koi aber die Moderlieschen bekommen davon kaum was ab, weil alles recht schnell weg ist und sich die Koi so dick machen.
Die Moderlieschen können sehr gut für sich alleine sorgen... abends sieht man sie aus dem Teich springen um nach Mücken zu schnappen.


----------



## Katzenstreu (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Du hast mich fast nichtig versanden. Es gibt eine natürliche Auslese, 
wodurch auch immer. Es leben nun seit längerem 15 von 20 Moderlieschen. 
Erstens weiß ich nicht genau, und wer weiß das schon, für wie viele Tiere der 
Teich geeignet ist und außerdem gibt es auch Feinde. Ich las von dem 
__ Gelbrandkäfer oder Libellenlarven, von denen wir viele haben. Langfristig will 
ich nicht füttern, dann müsste es ein Fischteich mit Technik sein. Unserer ist 
ein Biotop mit ein paar Kleinfischen. Wenn ich Anfangs füttere vermehre ich 
die Tiere. Später bekämen sie kein Futter mehr und würden dann sterben. 
Dann würden definitiv Tiere sterben und zwar mehr als nun eventuell.

Also halte ich es für sinnvoller die mögliche Anzahl der Fische zu schätzten, 
diese menge einzusetzen und zu hoffen dass es klappt. Wenn zu wenig 
Nahrung da wäre würde sich dieses Problem selbst regulieren, auch wenn es 
sich gemein anhört.

Diese Auffassung ist wohl nicht mit Koi's zu vereinbaren, zumindest nicht von 
den Kosten. Wenn sie hier heimisch wären hätte ich damit auch kein Problem, 
aber ich mag sie nicht .

Grüße
Tim


----------



## danyvet (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Und wieder mal wird dieser alte Thread hervorgeholt.
An alle Moderlieschen"besitzer":
Habt ihr auch __ Molche? Von ein oder 2 aus diesem Forum hab ich schon gelesen, dass sie Moderlieschen und Molche haben, aber ich wills von allen wissen. Mein Teich ist vorwiegend ein Molchteich (wobei, auch nur von März bis August, sonst eher ein Libellenteich) und die will ich auf keinen Fall vertreiben. Darum bitte mehr Erfahrungsberichte von Molchen und Lieschen!


----------



## Jürgen E (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Dany,

in meinem "großen" Teich habe ich Moderlieschen, aber seit Jahren keine __ Molche,
in meinem kleinen Tümpel ohne alle Technik leben Molche.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Niklas (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

ich habe auch moderlieschen im gartenteich halten sich super kanst sie aber nur mit flockenfutter füttern. brauchste aber nicht fressen insekten und andere tiere die auf den teich fallen


----------



## danyvet (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

hmmm....
also jetzt hab ich den Mut doch wieder verloren..
oder hattest du NIE __ Molche, Jürgen, also auch nicht VOR der Moderlieschen-Zeit im "großen" Teich?

@Nik: hast du auch Molche? (das war ja meine eigentlich Frage)


----------



## Jürgen E (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Danny,

du hast recht, es wird weniger an den Moderlieschen liegen, als an den lokalen Gegebenheiten (Terasse und Mauern um den Teich). Der kleine Teich liegt mitten in der Wiese.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Christine (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hi Dany,

vielleicht hab ich es schon schon mal erwähnt  - aber ich hatte, seit ich die Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge im Teich hatte, immer auch Teichmolche. Wobei die __ Molche zuerst da waren.


----------



## toco (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Dany,

in meinen mit vielen Moderlieschen bevölkerten Teich sind im Frühjahr zu meiner Freude eine ganze Menge __ Molche zugewandert.

Ich habe nicht beobachtet, dass es da zu Aggressivitäten gekommen wäre. Hätte mich auch gewundert. Molche sind so groß, dass sie bestimmt nicht zum Beutespektrum der Moderlieschen gehören. Außerdem halten sich Moderlieschen eher in der Nähe der Wasseroberfläche auf und Molche am Grund (mal vom kurzen Luft holen abgesehen!).

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## danyvet (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Danke, für die weiteren Antworten!

Christine, ja ich glaub, du warst eine von denen, von denen ich es schon wusste  macht aber nix, ich war mir ja auch nicht mehr sicher, wer es schon erwähnt hatte.
Bei mir sind ja auch die __ Molche die "Erstbezieher", Moderlieschen würd ich vielleicht nächstes Jahr rein setzen. Schauma mal 

Hartmut, auch dir danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich die Erwachsenen gegenseitig was tun, ich dachte eher daran, dass eigentlich beide gegenseitig ihren Laich und kleinen Nachwuchs fressen und somit ist/war meine Angst eigentlich die, dass die Molche, wenn sie sehen, da sind Fischis drin, sich ein anderes "Nest" suchen. Die Fischis sind sicher auch nicht glücklich, wenn die Molche ihren Laich fressen, aber sie haben keine andere Wahl, sie können nicht auswandern 

Aber ich vertrau jetzt mal euren Erfahrungen und bin jetzt doch wieder ermutigt, es nächstes Jahr zu wagen. Ist ja noch Zeit bis dahin, und wenn noch viel mehr Meldungen kommen, die in eure Richtung gehen, dann werd ich immer zuversichtlicher. Also: nur her mit mehr Erfahrungsberichten!


----------



## wmt (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Bei mir waren die __ Molche auch zuerst da, haben aber durchgehalten, nachdem ich Moderlieschen eingesetzt habe. 

Sauerstoff gebe ich auch im Winter nicht hinzu, ich habe allerdings eine recht dichte Unterwasserflora. 

@toco: Aggressivität habe ich schon beobachtet, allerdings anders als erwartet: Bei der Laichpflege geht schon einmal ein Moderlieschen auf einen Molch los und stubst ihn weg, da sind sie ja ganz schön mutig.


----------



## Christine (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hi Dany,

die Frage nach dem Sauerstoff habe ich mal in einen neuen Thread verschoben, weil das eventuell andere Leser beantworten können.

Den Mut der brutpflegenden Moderlieschenmännchen kann ich bestätigen. Egal wie groß der andere ist, wenn der dem Gelege zu nahe kommt, wird angegriffen


----------



## danyvet (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Christine,

jetzt ist mir alles klar, hab zuerst den neuen Thread gesehen und mich gewundert, was mit meinem Beitrag passiert ist.
Leider ist die Frage jetzt für die Leser ziemlich blöd rübergekommen, weil in meinem Profil steht, dass ich einen Naturteich ohne Fischis hab. Jetzt halten mich alle für blöd, weil ich frage, ob ich für meinen Pflanzenteich zusätzlich Sauerstoff brauch 
Naja, ich hab´s dort eh schon aufgeklärt. Also kein Problem


----------



## toco (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*



wmt schrieb:


> ...Aggressivität habe ich schon beobachtet, allerdings anders als erwartet: Bei der Laichpflege geht schon einmal ein Moderlieschen auf einen Molch los und stubst ihn weg, da sind sie ja ganz schön mutig.



@Wolfgang
Klar, wenn die Moderlieschen-Männchen Brutpflege betreiben, vertreiben sie alles, was in die Nähe des Geleges kommt, sogar größere Fischarten.

Aber Moderlieschen sind deshalb nun wirklich keine Killer.

(Oh, Chrisitine war viel schneller! )

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## Alexandros (18. März 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallöle,

ich war Anfangs auch der Annahme Moderlieschen wären so sensible Weicheifische 

Haben aber zum einen den Winter problemslos überstanden.

Zum anderen hab ich ein paar im "Überwinterrungsaquarium" mit Sonnenbarschen und subtropischen Cichliden die im Sommer wieder rauskommen und die können sich richtig gut behaupten :shock

Sind wirklich richtig selbstewusste Mistkerle die sich auch nicht scheuen den Barschen das Futter aus dem Maul klauen zu wollen 

Also wer meint die könnten sich gegen Koi nicht behaupten oder würden verhungern liegt eindeutig daneben, die Kleinen schnappen nach wirklich allem fressenbaren und haben dabei keinerlei Angst vor größeren Fischen.


----------



## martin1978 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Was sind subtropischen Cichliden????


----------



## Alexandros (18. März 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hi Martin,

das sind Buntbarsche der Subtropen 
Also bei mir welche aus Paraguay und Uruguay die man den Sommer über gut im Teich halten kann (und sonst im ungeheitzten Aquarium).


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Ich fand heute erst diesen Thread.
@ dany
ich habe seit letztem Jahr Moderlieschen und seit heuer wanderten minimum 3 __ Molche dazu.
Die Moderlieschen vermehren sich gut, zu den Molchen kann ich noch nichts sagen.
Aber sie vertragen sich definitv gut.
@Alexandros
Die Moderlieschen sind ganz schön mutig und vertreiben bei der Laichpflege auch
größere Fressfeinde. Ich würde sie gegen keinen anderen Fisch tauschen.
lg Markus


----------



## Dawn (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo in die Runde!
Bei mir stängeln grad 3 Moderlieserln um die Wette (eins seit Wochen, ein Zweites seit ca. 5 Tagen und seit heute das Dritte).
Allerdings seh ich keinen Laich an den betreffenden Seerosenstängeln? Sind die Eier so klein oder wie?
Und eigentlich müsste der Erste schon fertiggestängelt haben, der tut das schon seit er hier ist, mit einer kurzen Pause von 2-3 Tagen, als es besonders kalt war, an ein und demselben Seerosenstiel.
Nachdem sie sich alle *EINE* Seerosenpflanze ausgesucht haben, ists recht witzig zu beobachten, wie sie scheinbar auf der Hut sind, dem anderen bloß nicht zu nah zu kommen D
Besser als Kino!!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Dawn,
wenn ich nicht irre, stängeln die Männchen erstmal um den Mädels den Stängel schmackhaft zu machen.
Den Laich kann man schon sehen, so klein ist der nicht.
Nach Beobachtungen im meinem Teich, vermute ich, das sich der Laich bei niedrigen Temperaturen nicht (weiter) entwickelt.


----------



## Dawn (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Hallo Dawn,
> wenn ich nicht irre, stängeln die Männchen erstmal um den Mädels den Stängel schmackhaft zu machen.
> Den Laich kann man schon sehen, so klein ist der nicht.
> Nach Beobachtungen im meinem Teich, vermute ich, das sich der Laich bei niedrigen Temperaturen nicht (weiter) entwickelt.


*hmpf*
Also wenn das *so* ist, steigen grad unsere "Chancen", dass ich hier eine reine Männerrunde in meinem Teich habe, ins Unermessliche.... Ich hab noch nie Laich gesehen. War vorhin am Teich und hab die Stiele von oben bis unten beguckt, aber bis auf etwas Posthornschneckenlaich an einer Blattunterseite hab ich nix entdeckt.....
Hab mir schon die Finger wund gegoogelt , um vielleicht einen Hinweis auf Stängeln als Balzverhalten zu finden, vergebens..... Wobei mich das aber wiederum wundern würd, weil die Kleinen verjagen ja alles, was auch nur in ihre Nähe kommt! Da käm ja nie ein Weiberl auch nur in die Nähe um Eier abzulegen!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Irene
ich muss lachen:


> *hmpf*



also die Mädels schaffen das schon, auch wenn die kleinen Kerle sich wie wild gebärden.
Wieviele Moderlieschen hast du denn? Wenn es nur 3 sind, kanns gut sein, das du nur Jungs hast.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist dein Teich nur 50 cm tief, sonst würde ich dir empfehlen, noch einige dazu zu setzen, sind Schwarmfischen, die Lieschen.
Was hast du für den Winter geplant?


----------



## Dawn (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Hallo Irene
> ich muss lachen:
> 
> 
> ...


Jaja, lach du nur 
Im Winter hab ich geplant, sie herein in den Keller zu holen, sonst hätt ich sie mir nicht geholt, weil ich eben um unsere Untiefe weiß.
Ne, es sind an sich  (nur!) 5, ich hatte auf baldigen Nachwuchs gebaut, dass es ziemlich zeitnah ein richtiges Schwärmchen würde. Irgendwie hab ich im Moment so meine Zweifel


----------



## Buffo Buffo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Sorry Irene 

wegen 
meine Moderlischenvermehrung klappt heuer auch nicht

aber wenns klappt, dann meistens richtig, da ist dann nix mit "Schwärmchen"

 aber wenn du das im Winter geregelt bekommst, setz noch 5 dazu, weniger wie 10 der Kerlchen sollte man nicht halten

 nur brauchst dann "Plan B", für den Nachwuchs!


----------



## Dawn (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Sorry Irene
> 
> wegen
> meine Moderlischenvermehrung klappt heuer auch nicht
> ...


Hi Andrea!
Wer gut austeilen kann, muss auch einstecken können  , passt schon!
Ja, ich weiß, das 5 zu wenig sind, allerdings sind die Angaben von einer Mindestmenge im Netz auch sehr widersprüchlich. Die reichen von 5-20 Stück. Allerdings glaub ich, dass das Wasser hier bei 20 Stück zu kochen beginnen würd  
Die Kleinen sind echt irre drauf, was die im Becken aufführen, könnt echt stundenlang davor sitzen - wenn dzt. nicht die Gelsen (Stechmücken) so aggressiv wären.
Aber 5 "Männer" würd ich da drin eigentlich net brauchen...... Da blieben sie eindeutig zu wenig, so war das nicht geplant 
Nun gut, mal abwarten, ob sich ein Fischi doch noch als Nicht-Stängler outet, 2 haben ja noch die Chance......

Hoffe für dich, dass es deine heuer doch noch hinkriegen werden :beten


----------



## hobbigeranton (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Netter hochaktiver Schwarmfisch;
besonders Brutpflege ist schön zu beobachten;
Männchen schwimmt an Wasserpflanzen ran, um 
die abgelegte Brut mit sauerstoff und Sekret zu versorgen
Bei mir vermehren sie sich außerordendlich gut,
haben alle den Winter (streng) überstanden;
füttern brauchst du sie nicht
toni


----------



## cop aka wusau (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Bei mir war es schon vor bestimmt 3 Wochen der Fall: Ich wurde Moderlischen Papa 

Mittlerweile sind es geschätze 500 kleine 3mm bis 1cm große Fischis - Wenn auch nur 10% durchkommen, wäre das schon eine unheimliche Menge bei 8 eingesetzen. Kann Dir gern welche abgeben 

Und den Laich der Fische sieht man recht gut, vorallem aber das Männchen bei der "Brutpflege".  Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es "noch" etwas wird. Wenn nicht, kannst du gern 100 von mir abhaben 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Buffo Buffo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

*"hmpf"*
überall Lieschen-Eltern und alle weit, weit wech
bei mir stängelt nix mehr und kein Nachwuchs (mehr) im Teich


----------



## Dawn (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> *"hmpf"*
> überall Lieschen-Eltern und alle weit, weit wech
> bei mir stängelt nix mehr und kein Nachwuchs (mehr) im Teicht


((((((Andrea))))))
Wie du siehst, stängeln allein reicht offenbar auch noch net....
Wir bleiben kinderlos......


----------



## cop aka wusau (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Wie gesagt, ihr könnt gern welche von mir haben und so Adoptiv-Moderlischen-Eltern werden


----------



## Dawn (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*



cop aka wusau schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ihr könnt gern welche von mir haben und so Adoptiv-Moderlischen-Eltern werden


Danke für dein liebes Angebot..... Nur ich denk, die würden hier zumind. als Grillfisch ankommen 
Und im Moment hoffe ich noch, dass sie es doch noch allein, ohne "Nachhilfe", schaffen 
Wenn nicht, gibts im Frühjahr Nachschub. Basta.


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

@ Dennis: Jössas! Wie lang ist denn das her, dass du mit 8 Moderlieschen angefangen hast, wenn es jetzt schon 500 sind?!?!?! Da überleg ichs mir vielleicht wieder, ob ich das in ein paar Jahren, wenn mein Teich so richtig eingefahren ist, wirklich anfang....


----------



## cop aka wusau (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Also eingesetzt haben wir die so vor ca. 2-3 Monate :? Es sind wirklich unglaublich viele, man muss nur einmal ins Wasser schauen und es tummeln sind locker 20-50 Stück an einer kleinen Stelle. Und es gibt viele Stellen 

Ich frage mich nur, ab wann man die abgeben könnte? Erst nach dem Winter oder doch noch im Herbst, wenn sie zwar noch nicht ausgewachsen, aber größer sind? ...

Wie gesagt, ihr dürft alle zugreifen


----------



## cop aka wusau (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

*Hier ein paar Bilder zum Nachtrag:*

Ein kleiner Ausschnitt bzw. einzelne Stellen. Leider kann man die Kleinen nicht gut mit der Cam einfangen, aber es sind unheimlich viele..
 
 

Und zu meinem Erstaunen... 
 

Wieder neuer Laich der Fische :?


----------



## Dawn (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Ach du liebes Bisschen! Wenn das Laich ist, dann hab ich auch Laich, ich dachte, da würd so ein Schnodder dranhängen 
Sind die süß!
Gut, ich denk mal, dann wirds bei uns hoffentlich doch auch bald wuseln!
Dank dir für deine Mühe mit den Fotos! Die sind ja wirklich wie kleine schwimmende Stiftchen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Dennis,
wenn`s nicht soooo weit bis zu dir wäre (436 km!), ich würde dir gern welche abnehmen!
In meinem Teich hat es wohl einfach zuviel Fressfeinde!!

 ich würde sie im Spätsommer abgeben, da haben deine restlichen mehr Platz/Sauerstoff im Winter und die Auswanderer noch Zeit, sich zu akklimatisieren


----------



## danyvet (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hast du sonst keine Tiere im Teich, Dennis, die deine Moderlieschenbabies fressen? Keine Amphibien? Keine Libellenlarven, Gelbrands & Co?


----------



## cop aka wusau (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

@Dany: Der Teich ist erst gute 2-3 Monate alt, deswegen gibt es noch keine natürlichen Feinde... Mücken, kleine __ Käfer, Vögel und Co. sind schon anzutreffen... Bin am überlegen, ob ich einen Aquaristikladen mal anrufe, ob die welche nehmen würden. Ich weiß echt nicht, wohin mit den Kleinen...

@Irene: Das freut mich ja für Euch! Siehste, waren eure Moderlischen auch fleißig und bald dürft ihr euch Moderlischen-Eltern nennen.  

@Andrea: 436km sind 'ne Menge... Aber danke für den Zeitraum, dann werde ich wohl nochmal in die Börse schreiben müssen.

Liebe Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## Dawn (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*



cop aka wusau schrieb:


> @Dany: Der Teich ist erst gute 2-3 Monate alt, deswegen gibt es noch keine natürlichen Feinde... Mücken, kleine __ Käfer, Vögel und Co. sind schon anzutreffen... Bin am überlegen, ob ich einen Aquaristikladen mal anrufe, ob die welche nehmen würden. Ich weiß echt nicht, wohin mit den Kleinen...
> 
> @Irene: Das freut mich ja für Euch! Siehste, waren eure Moderlischen auch fleißig und bald dürft ihr euch Moderlischen-Eltern nennen.


Das hoff ich auch! War grad wieder bei meinen drei Stänglern draußen, die sind richtig fleißig  , da kommts Wasser in Schwung
Dann muss doch zumind. eins der beiden übrigen Lieserln ein Weiberl sein!
Vielleicht kauf ich am WE noch ein bissl mehr __ Hornkraut, damit die Kleinen ein bissl mehr Versteckmöglichkeiten als dzt. finden können.
Auch hier ist der Teich sehr jung mit bisher kaum Fressfeinden, bis eben die erwachsenen immer hungrigen Moderlieserln


----------



## cop aka wusau (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Da freut man sich richtig, hihi. Du musst unbedingt mal das Männchen beobachten, das den Laich beschützt und immer wieder antätschelt. Einzigartig - saß bestimmt eine Stunde davor.

Vielleicht sind bei Euch sogar schon welche "geschlüpft". Du musst mal am Randbereich schauen, bei mir hab ich sie auch erst nicht entdeckt, weil sie kaum aufgefallen sind 

Zum __ Hornkraut: Bei mir ist es so, dass die Kleinen wacker auch an freien Flächen im Wasser schwimmen, allerdings eher im Flachwasserbereich. Das niedlichste ist, dass, wo das Wasser der Pumpe wieder in den Teich fließt, Moderlischen gegen den Strom schwimmen, obwohl es ja eigentlich eher Stillwasserliebhaber sind. 

Liebe Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Dennis,

na - Du könntest sie schon mal hier im Flohmarkt anbieten...


----------



## Dawn (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*



cop aka wusau schrieb:


> Da freut man sich richtig, hihi. Du musst unbedingt mal das Männchen beobachten, das den Laich beschützt und immer wieder antätschelt. Einzigartig - saß bestimmt eine Stunde davor.
> 
> Vielleicht sind bei Euch sogar schon welche "geschlüpft". Du musst mal am Randbereich schauen, bei mir hab ich sie auch erst nicht entdeckt, weil sie kaum aufgefallen sind
> 
> ...


Du, da sitz ich (die Kids ebenso) regelmäßig dabei, ist ja auch witzig, wie die drei um die Wette stängeln und darauf bedacht sind, einander nur ja net in die Quere zu kommen, sind die Seerosenblätter ja von ein und derselben Pflanze, N. tetragona, nicht grad groß, das Ding!
Und nein, leider hab ich noch nirgendst was Kleines entdeckt, ist ja bei so einem kleinen Becken net schwer. Das einzige Kleine, was ich heute gefunden habe, sind viele Tellerschnecken- und Blasenschnecken-Babys!
Ja, das gegen den Strom schwimmen __ merk ich immer wieder, wenn ich nach einem heißen Tag ein bissl Wasser mit der Gartenschlauchbrause reinlasse! Da "stehen" sie dann alle Fünf in der Strömung und lassen sich das Wasser um die Ohren rauschen


----------



## cop aka wusau (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

@Christine: Mit Börse meinte ich den Flohmarkt  War mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich nun schon anfragen soll oder erst, wenn sie schön bissel größer sind.

@Irene: Dann halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden - und nicht die Bilder vergessen. Freue mich tierisch für Euch! Man schaut jeden Tag nach, ob es soweit ist,  und wenn es dann soweit ist, macht man sich Sorgen um die Anzahl :?

Liebe Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## danyvet (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

@Dennis: ich hatte schon am ersten Tag, als der Teich noch nicht mal ganz befüllt war, das erste Molchi drinnen, dagegen ist dein Teich ja schon alt


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Moderlieschenfreunde,
da rührt sich ja richtig was bei euch,

@dennis
im ersten Jahr (letztes Jahr) hatte ich auch enormen Nachwuchs, wobei sich heuer
kein Nachwuchs durchsetzen kann (siehe eigener Thread). Ich denke bei dir 
wird das ähnlich sein, wenn die natürlichen Fressfeinde kommen.
@irene
es freut mich für dich, daß du auch endlich Nachwuchs bekommst.Hoffentlich
schaffen es dann auch die kleinen sich durchzusetzen.
Weiterhin viel Freude mit den Moderlieschen wünscht euch
Markus


----------



## Dawn (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Danke! Ich hoffe echt, meine kleine Bande kriegt etwas Zustrom, weil 5 sind doch ein wenig zu wenig....... Ich werde berichten!


----------



## Dawn (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Gut, heute ist was anders, aber seht selbst, das war gestern definitiv noch nicht da!
Nach knapp 3 Wochen ist er also erhört worden, es muss doch ein Weiberl dabei sein! Die beiden anderen Mannderln stängeln offenbar ohne Eiern weiter... Das, was ich bisher an der Basis der Stängel für Eier gehalten hatte, ist offenbar doch nur Schnodder, jetzt, wo ich sehe, wie ein echtes Gelege aussieht.
Es muss also doch ein Werben vor der Brutpflege geben, das der Brutpflege recht ähnlich sieht. Mein Eindruck, die echte Brutpflege jetzt lässt den Moderlieser nahezu überschnappen 

Sorry, Foto ist nicht gut geworden, das Wasser ist seit gestern nicht ganz sooo klar, aber man sieht, was ich mein.....


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Irene
:gratuliere
nun brauchst doch noch Plan "B" 
ich versuche gerade, wenigstens den Laich von meinen Goldelritzen durch zu bekommen, (steht im anderen Moderlieschenthread)


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Irene,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zur "Moderlieschenmama"; man kann es zwar nicht gut
erkennen, aber das ist Moderlieschenlaich.
Anbei ein Bild von einem meiner Laichplätze und von einem Teil meiner Moderlieschenschar.
LG Markus


----------



## Dawn (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Danke, Andrea!  Gut, Plan B überleg ich mir, falls wirklich zuviele durchkommen, noch sinds ja nur Eier 

@ Markus: ja, auf deinem Foto ist der Laich besser getroffen, danke! Aber das Lieserl ist auch toll drauf, da kann man erahnen, wie die im Licht gleißen können, wenn sie sich leicht seitlich legen!
*ähem*, musst du mich mit deiner kleinen Schar so schocken???


----------



## cop aka wusau (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Genau das hab ich auch gerade gedacht ;o Wenn ich bedenke, dass das gerade mal so um die 50 sind... und Dein Teich größer ist, will ich nicht wissen, was für eine Fischsuppe das bei der 10fachen Moderlischenmenge und einem kleineren Teich wird :?

@Irene: Wunderschönes Foto, nochmal Glückwunsch 

@Moderlischenking: Auch tolles Foto, vorallem weil es so nah und direkt geschossen ist.


----------



## Dawn (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

*grübel*
Ich glaub, ich brauch Plan *C*, B ist zu wenig 
Heute hat der 2. Stängler seine Aufgabe zugeteilt bekommen, und beim Ersten hab ich den Eindruck, dass noch nachgelegt worden ist - ja gibts das denn???


----------



## cop aka wusau (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Och, das machen die Moderlischen gern noch mal eine Zugabe verteilen 
Sie legen ja in mehreren Schritten, also kommt bei dir bestimmt noch ordentlich was drauf, war ja auch erstaunt und fasziniert, dass so kleine Fische so viel Laich ablegen können :?

Werde nun mal im Flohmarkt fragen, ob jemand welche abhaben möchte *g*

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Buffo Buffo (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Irene,
entweder Sorgen, weil kein Nachwuchs oder Sorgen weil zuviel...
Ich bin auch Mama, 
aus dem Laich der P. promelas ist heut was geschlüpft....
super! 
Ich freu mich!


----------



## Dawn (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Gratuliere, Andrea! Muss jetzt aber schauen, was P. promelas ist 

@ Dennis: ja, die haben heute später nochmal ordentlich nachgelegt! Mittlerweilen sind alle DREI Stiele "belegt", der Erste bis knapp unter die Wasseroberfläche...... No servas


----------



## Buffo Buffo (3. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hi Irene,
mein Nachwuchs ist von den Dickkopf-Kärpflingen, oder amerikanische __ Goldelritze oder Pimephales promelas
unter/www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=599  findest noch einen Namen für das Fischchen

meine ersten habe ich vor Jahren bei D**** als Goldelritze gekauft und hielt die Fischchen für eine rote Zuchtform der __ Elritze als das erste Männchen den typischen Fettkopf bekam, hielt ich den Fisch für krank und es hat eine Weile gedauer, bis ich rausbekommen habe, was da in meinem Teich schwamm,
die Kerlchen passen ganz nett zu den Moderlieschen


----------



## Dawn (11. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen - Eure Erfahrungen*

Guten Morgen!
Heute hab ich sie gefunden! Zählen unmöglich, muss ich zugeben, Größe in etwa ein Zentimeter.....
Vor 2 Tagen hab ich 2 der drei Gelege nimmer gefunden, gestern waren sie "wieder da", mit ein bissi mehr Eiern, wie ich find - ich fürcht, die haben nachgelegt?
Jetzt beginnt das große Warten, wieviele davon übrig bleiben werden!
Hier ein Foto von dem Kleinen, das schon ziemlich fischähnlich ist, nicht mehr nur Stäbchen das sich gerade und ruckartig bewegt, sondern auch die Taille bewegt.


----------

